# "green cert" - what is it ?



## briancbyrne (15 Aug 2008)

Hi,
Im looking to do the "green Cert" for farm  inheratince reasons. Ive been on the Teagasc website and to be honest its as clear as mud. 
Does anybody know which exact course I would need to complete?

Thanks

Brian


----------



## ClubMan (15 Aug 2008)

Any use?


----------



## Vanilla (15 Aug 2008)

Just to be clear, you will need what used to be called the 'green cert' for the purposes of qualifying for young trained farmer relief. This is a relief on stamp duty on the transfer of land to you during the disponers lifetime. Search for 'young trained farmer relief' on revenue.ie where you will find a list of the courses needed to qualify for the relief. In addition you will need to certify to the revenue that you will spend a certain amount of time farming the land and that you are under 35. 

However you do not need any qualification in farming to qualify for inheritance or gift tax relief. This is 'agricultural relief' and in order to qualify as a 'farmer' to obtain such relief more than 80% of your assets ( including those in transfer or being inherited) must be agricultural.

These are two entirely different reliefs.


----------



## briancbyrne (15 Aug 2008)

thats great folks - much appreciated
you can close this thread if you wish Clubman


----------

